# White "thing" on mouth of Harlequin Rasboras



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

1. Size of tank? Originally in a 36g community tank. Now in 10g QT tank

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 0
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit? API Liquid Test Kit

3. Temperature? 78*

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW (Freshwater)

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 36 gallon has been about 2 months... 10g QT has been recently set up.

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
10g QT tank only has these 7 Harlequin Rasboras

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? 

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? QT tank has no plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? QT tank is barebottom
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? QT tank has some decor

9. a. Filtration? HOB for 10 gallon
b. Heater? 25 watt heater

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Just natural sunlight
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?

11. a. Water change schedule? Daily
b. Volume of water changed? 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap Water
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? N/A

12. Foods? New Life Spectrum 1mm pellets
How often are they fed? Once a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? No, just physical
b. Appearance of poop? Normal
c. Appearance of gills? Normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No, just water change.
b. What meds were used? None.

I've noticed this white "thing" on one of the mouths of my Harlequin Rasboras about 3 weeks ago. I didn't think too much about it at the time.

Last week, I noticed that a second Harlequin Rasbora also had this white "thing" on his mouth. While I was wrangling all 7 out of my 36 gallon tank, and finally got all 7 into the QT tank, none of them had that white "thing" on their mouths, as if it all rubbed off.

I'm doing a 50% water change every day.

Currently at day 6 of QT, the two had white "thing" reappear.

Any suggestions?

What is this white thing?

They are all eating well, so it's just a physical "thing" that doesn't seem to affect them at all.


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not to sure if it's cotton mouth. From what I've read about cotton mouth, it's highly contagious, and very deadly if not treated in a timely manner.

It's been about 3 weeks since I've noticed it, and this last week all 7 Harlequin Rasboras were put into a QT tank, with no treatment, other then changing the water... and the original 2 has it, but it hasn't spread to the other 5.

They also say, that the fins would also disintegrate, which hasn't happened after all this time, and it hasn't spread.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

hmmm...hard to say. If it was columnaris I doubt the fish would still be alive after 3 weeks. I had it in my tank and I lost 20+ fish within 5 days of the first symptom even with treating the tank the first night I saw the infection.

Could be a fungal infection.


----------



## RadMax8 (Nov 10, 2011)

I had this same thing on one of my zebra danios. I treated my whole tank with Maracyn for 7 days and it seemed to go away. The Maracyn packets are perfect for 10 gallon tanks.

The package recommends that you do not change the water for the entire treatment period and that you remove any active carbon from your filtration. Good luck!


----------

